# MY BUILD UP



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

its gonna get murals like this :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

it would look sick if you threw some of that orange/tangerine in the patterns 

should come out sweet bruh.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

all it needs is a touch from WMW lol looking good


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Sep 13 2008, 08:12 PM~11595662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thanks D :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WTF. WHY IS MY BIKE IN YOUR TOPIC. :0 













LOOKING GOOD. YOU EVER GET THE CONT. KIT ON ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 13 2008, 08:24 PM~11595763
> *WTF. WHY IS MY BIKE IN YOUR TOPIC.  :0
> LOOKING GOOD. YOU EVER GET THE CONT. KIT ON ??
> *


lol naw i have 2 change the sissy bar


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

are u going to get the bike painted to


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 13 2008, 08:28 PM~11595797
> *are u going to get the bike painted to
> *


 :yes: kandy purple and magenta


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

kool ware u getting it painted at cuz i want to redo mine


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 13 2008, 08:35 PM~11595851
> *kool ware u getting it painted at cuz i want to redo mine
> *


my homie in Aztecas with the orange van is gonna paint it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 13 2008, 08:36 PM~11595868
> *my homie in Aztecas with the orange van is gonna paint it
> *


cool how much do he charge


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 13 2008, 08:39 PM~11595887
> *cool how much do he charge
> *


 :dunno: thats what i gotta talk to him about at the lo*lystics show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool see u there


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 13 2008, 08:41 PM~11595895
> *cool see u there
> *


alright


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE AND THOSE COLORS LOOK SICK HOMIE, GOOD LUCK WITH THE BUILD UP AND THE REHAB LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 14 2008, 12:54 AM~11597509
> *NICE AND THOSE COLORS LOOK SICK HOMIE, GOOD LUCK WITH THE BUILD UP AND THE REHAB LOL JK  :biggrin:
> *


thanks  lol :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA :biggrin: 

ARE YOU GONNA UPHOLSTER THAT SEAT?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 14 2008, 12:56 AM~11597515
> *HAHAHA  :biggrin:
> 
> ARE YOU GONNA UPHOLSTER THAT SEAT?
> *


 :yes: and ima have that 1 painted with a mural on it :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 13 2008, 08:36 PM~11595868
> *my homie in Aztecas with the orange van is gonna paint it
> *


  Whats your homies name?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2008, 01:05 AM~11597540
> *  Whats your homies name?
> *


carlos


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 14 2008, 12:58 AM~11597519
> *:yes: and ima have that 1 painted with a mural on it  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 


:cheesy: THAT WOULD LOOK SICK ASS HELL ARE YOU GOING TO GET FACED PARTS :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 14 2008, 01:07 AM~11597548
> *:0
> :cheesy:  THAT WOULD LOOK SICK ASS HELL ARE YOU GOING TO GET FACED PARTS  :cheesy:
> *


i might just stay with twisted :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHY YOU #$$#%$ $%$$^% %&^%#^#

:angry: 

LOL ITS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 14 2008, 01:15 AM~11597571
> *WHY YOU #$$#%$ $%$$^% %&^%#^#
> 
> :angry:
> ...


lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOT ME A NEW BIKE :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 15 2008, 11:16 AM~11606652
> *GOT ME A NEW BIKE  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 pics quacker :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

FUCK YOU :cheesy: LOL OKAY


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 15 2008, 11:30 AM~11606762
> *FUCK YOU  :cheesy: LOL OKAY
> *


lol and o yea* FUCK THE SECRETS* :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA ITS NOT A SECRET HOMIE I WAS RIDING THAT SHIT ALL DAY YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 15 2008, 11:33 AM~11606784
> *HAHAHA ITS NOT A SECRET HOMIE I WAS RIDING THAT SHIT ALL DAY YESTERDAY  :biggrin:
> *


lol i was talkin about my build up lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I SEE ITS CUZ IM STILL A LIL BIT BUZZED :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 15 2008, 11:37 AM~11606831
> *      I SEE ITS CUZ IM STILL A LIL BIT BUZZED  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:yes: RIPPED HIM OFF GOOD

IMA MAKE THAT INTO A TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 15 2008, 11:38 AM~11606842
> *:yes: RIPPED HIM OFF GOOD
> 
> IMA MAKE THAT INTO A TRIKE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 how much u get it for :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 15 2008, 11:51 AM~11606986
> *PM SENT  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

updates :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i had that same back skirt idea


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 5 2008, 07:00 PM~11785674
> *updates  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP HOMIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 5 2008, 09:13 PM~11787691
> *WHAZZ UP HOMIE
> *


just listenin 2 music  how u been ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HOWS IT GOING :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 5 2008, 07:00 PM~11785674
> *updates  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 08:39 PM~11797828
> *:cheesy:
> *


i almost got all the body work done :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS GOOD HOMIE WHAT COLOR YOU GONNA GET IT :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 10:44 PM~11799019
> *THATS GOOD HOMIE WHAT COLOR YOU GONNA GET IT  :cheesy:
> *


oreintal blue :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

OSTRICH BLUE HUH LOL JK


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 10:52 PM~11799086
> *OSTRICH BLUE HUH LOL JK
> *


hell yea lol :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA WITH A LIL OSTRICH CUT PARTS :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 10:59 PM~11799142
> *HAHAHA WITH A LIL OSTRICH CUT PARTS  :cheesy:
> *


lol quack u :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL A NICE LIL DUCK SEAT WILL BE GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 11:05 PM~11799194
> *LOL A NICE LIL DUCK SEAT WILL BE GOOD  :cheesy:
> *


lol :cheesy: wat u doin fool ?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 5 2008, 07:00 PM~11785674
> *updates  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

got all the body work done :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 7 2008, 02:15 PM~11803750
> *got all the body work done  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin badass.. keep the good work up..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 7 2008, 01:15 PM~11803750
> *got all the body work done  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice. who did the bondo on it?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 7 2008, 02:25 PM~11803828
> *nice. who did the bondo on it?
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 7 2008, 02:18 PM~11803768
> *fuckin badass.. keep the good work up..
> *


thanks


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 7 2008, 02:28 PM~11803858
> *me  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

need some custom fenders?????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 7 2008, 01:28 PM~11803858
> *me  :biggrin:
> *


nice job man. you must be very patient. when i did the body work on my frame the first time i started swingin at it with a hammer.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 7 2008, 02:32 PM~11803902
> *nice job man. you must be very patient. when i did the body work on my frame the first time i started swingin at it with a hammer.
> *


x2 i got the grinder and cut it into pieces and then i shipped it to china


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 7 2008, 02:15 PM~11803750
> *got all the body work done  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

why you change it?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 7 2008, 02:15 PM~11803750
> *got all the body work done  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


i like that tank


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 7 2008, 03:05 PM~11804216
> *i like that tank
> *


 :biggrin: I did that.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 03:07 PM~11804230
> *:biggrin:  I did that.
> *


did you really ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Oct 7 2008, 02:48 PM~11804055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

primered :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2008, 06:06 PM~11805741
> *:0
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 7 2008, 06:41 PM~11805529
> *primered  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

awesome dude. best one ive seen on lil


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 05:17 AM~11809839
> *nice bro  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 7 2008, 06:41 PM~11805529
> *primered  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE CARNAL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2 YOU DID GOOD ASS HELL IN THE BODY WORK :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Oct 8 2008, 02:25 PM~11814108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 WHATS UP ?? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 8 2008, 08:02 PM~11817434
> *:0  WHATS UP ??  :cheesy:
> *


nuthin just listenin 2 music.......what about u ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 7 2008, 03:07 PM~11804233
> *did you really ?
> *


yup, I did that frame and chainguard.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2008, 12:23 AM~11819568
> *yup, I did that frame and chainguard.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 9 2008, 12:08 AM~11819518
> *nuthin just listenin 2 music.......what about u ?
> *


thats all you do. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 9 2008, 12:51 PM~11823142
> *thats all you do.  :0      :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: how u been ? :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

just great. an how have you been ?? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 9 2008, 12:58 PM~11823208
> *just great. an how have you been ??  :cheesy:
> *


good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 9 2008, 12:42 PM~11823048
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2008, 04:03 PM~11825000
> *:wave:
> *


whats up raul ?  how u been ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 9 2008, 09:24 PM~11827789
> *whats up raul ?   how u been ?
> *


Just working on alot of things right no. You know. :biggrin: You going to that street low show in Antioch?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2008, 12:53 AM~11836536
> *Just working on alot of things right no. You know.  :biggrin:  You going to that street low show in Antioch?
> *


  naw dont have a ride


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 11 2008, 12:55 AM~11836541
> * naw dont have a ride
> *


I think it might be raining by then anyway but we will see.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2008, 12:55 AM~11836542
> *I think it might be raining by then anyway but we will see.
> *


  when is it ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 11 2008, 12:56 AM~11836544
> * when is it ?
> *


Nov 2nd.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435228


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2008, 01:10 AM~11836586
> *Nov 2nd.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435228
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

will have pics tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUACK YOU :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2008, 11:06 AM~11869687
> *QUACK YOU  :cheesy:
> *


go quack yourself :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

STOP BEING A FUCKING QUACK LOL


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Oct 15 2008, 11:06 AM~11869687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM DUCKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 15 2008, 05:14 PM~11873539
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2008, 07:02 PM~11874674
> *:0
> *


 :yes: its ready for paint :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 15 2008, 10:49 PM~11877499
> *:yes: its ready for paint  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 What color?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2008, 10:50 PM~11877520
> *:0  What color?
> *


blue


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GIVE IT TO ME BABY...GIVE IT TO ME BABY...ILL MAKE YOU HOLLA UNTIL YOU HAD ENOUGH!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 16 2008, 02:51 PM~11884027
> *GIVE IT TO ME BABY...GIVE IT TO ME BABY...ILL MAKE YOU HOLLA UNTIL YOU HAD ENOUGH!!
> *


wtf are u talkin about ? lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 16 2008, 03:25 PM~11884468
> *wtf are u talkin about ? lol
> *


LOL MY BAD FOO I WAS ALL FUCKED UP WHEN I DID THIS :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 16 2008, 03:43 PM~11884684
> *LOL MY BAD FOO I WAS ALL FUCKED UP WHEN I DID THIS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: fuckin quack


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUACK U


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 16 2008, 12:55 AM~11877968
> *blue
> *


CANDY BLUE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 16 2008, 03:49 PM~11884758
> *CANDY BLUE
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Oct 16 2008, 02:51 PM~11884027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he wants to do you :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 16 2008, 04:07 PM~11884949
> *he wants to do you  :0
> *


THATS NASTY. :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ALL YOU PEOPLE THINK NASTY SHIT :barf:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 16 2008, 04:07 PM~11884949
> *he wants to do you  :0
> *


wtf :ugh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:twak: :machinegun:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 16 2008, 09:58 PM~11888995
> *:twak:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What happened with Aztecas? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2008, 07:25 PM~11955835
> *What happened with Aztecas?  :dunno:
> *


Lease was up.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 23 2008, 05:25 PM~11955835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That sucks.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 23 2008, 05:52 PM~11956046
> *i just wanted to be in a club in sacramento plus they acted like they didnt want me 2 have a bike in there
> 
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2008, 06:16 PM~11956235
> *That sucks.
> *


 :yessad: shit happens


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

painted yet mang?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 24 2008, 03:31 AM~11959856
> *painted yet mang?
> *


it was gonna get painted this weekend but the guy is sick so like in 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

so the guy will be sick for 2 or 3 weeks ?? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought this was already painted?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CONSPIRACY OF THE 08 :0 


LOL WHAT UP SACTOWN :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Oct 24 2008, 08:11 PM~11967376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol nuthin what u up to ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

COOKING ROCKS :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 25 2008, 11:14 AM~11970728
> *COOKING ROCKS  :0
> *


pics :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TO MUCH SMOKE :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 25 2008, 12:07 PM~11970957
> *TO MUCH SMOKE  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 15 2008, 05:14 PM~11873539
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 26 2008, 01:31 AM~11974699
> *nice
> *


thanks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP SAC_TOWN :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 23 2008, 12:34 AM~12234153
> *WHAZZ UP SAC_TOWN  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


nuthin just chillin  how u been ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

welcome back lil foker. sac town is fresh outa county. :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 23 2008, 04:02 AM~12234210
> *welcome back lil foker. sac town is fresh outa county. :cheesy: :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 23 2008, 01:02 AM~12234210
> *welcome back lil foker. sac town is fresh outa county. :cheesy: :wave:
> *


  ill be at that toy drive on dec 13th


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

well my frame got painted today but the paint was fucked up :angry: so the guy has to repaint it


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 23 2008, 11:13 PM~12239507
> *well my frame got painted today but the paint was fucked up  :angry: so the guy has to repaint it
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 23 2008, 10:12 PM~12239966
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :yessad: there was something wrong with the paint


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 24 2008, 05:06 PM~12246582
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what you up to ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 24 2008, 07:07 PM~12246591
> *what you up to ?
> *


READY FOR SHOW BRO :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 24 2008, 05:09 PM~12246622
> *READY FOR SHOW BRO  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 24 2008, 07:11 PM~12246640
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

are you listening to music still


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 10 2008, 04:27 PM~12392797
> *are you listening to music still
> *


 :roflmao: naw :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 10 2008, 06:29 PM~12392814
> *:roflmao: naw  :biggrin:
> *


LIAR STOP MELTING SHIT WITH YOU SPOON AND CANDLE THEN SHOOT IT UP :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 10:12 PM~12396624
> *LIAR STOP MELTING SHIT WITH YOU SPOON AND CANDLE THEN SHOOT IT UP  :angry:
> *


im sorry


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 12:13 AM~12396635
> *im sorry
> *


HAHAHA HAVE YOU HEARD OF CALI LIFE STYLE FROM THE 805 IM BUMPING THEIR SHIT AND ITS SICK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 10:15 PM~12396659
> *HAHAHA HAVE YOU HEARD OF CALI LIFE STYLE FROM THE 805 IM BUMPING THEIR SHIT AND ITS SICK!!!  :cheesy:
> *


i just looked on youtube :biggrin: there tight


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 24 2008, 03:13 PM~12239507
> *well my frame got painted today but the paint was fucked up  :angry: so the guy has to repaint it
> *


got it sorted yet man?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 10 2008, 10:18 PM~12396683
> *got it sorted yet man?
> *


the guy might paint it this weekend


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 12:17 AM~12396680
> *i just looked on youtube  :biggrin: there tight
> *


YEAH HOMIE THERE SICK I REMEMBER BACK THEN I USE TO BUMP THEIR SHIT BUT NOW IM LISTENING TO IT AGAIN AND IT BRINGS BACK MEMORIES :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 10:15 PM~12396659
> *HAHAHA HAVE YOU HEARD OF CALI LIFE STYLE FROM THE 805 IM BUMPING THEIR SHIT AND ITS SICK!!!  :cheesy:
> *


CLS is koo tier old stuff frum late 90's is da best... listen to Ordinary Day  talks bout my city tier from Santa Maria wich is 45 mins away


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 10:21 PM~12396713
> *YEAH HOMIE THERE SICK I REMEMBER BACK THEN I USE TO BUMP THEIR SHIT BUT NOW IM LISTENING TO IT AGAIN AND IT BRINGS BACK MEMORIES  :biggrin:
> *


  u like jv ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 11 2008, 12:22 AM~12396725
> *CLS is koo tier old stuff frum late 90's is da best... listen to Ordinary Day    talks bout my city tier from Santa Maria wich is 45 mins away
> *


YEAH HOMIE THAT SONG IS SICK SAME WITH BETWEEN THE STREETS AND DOWN FOR MY CROWN YEAH HOMIE BACK FROM THE 90S THE GOOD OLD DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 12:22 AM~12396732
> *  u like jv ?
> *


U LIKE JAZZ? LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 10:25 PM~12396772
> *U LIKE JAZZ? LOL
> *


no lol you know who im talkin about ?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 04:20 PM~12396702
> *the guy might paint it this weekend
> *


sick


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Dec 11 2008, 12:25 AM~12396768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE GUY FROM AMERICAN ME :cheesy: 

YOU LIKE TAKITOS


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 10:32 PM~12396849
> *:thumbsup:
> THE GUY FROM AMERICAN ME  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


naw :uh: :biggrin: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_KtiAeYtq_Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_KtiAeYtq_Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 12:34 AM~12396870
> *naw  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_KtiAeYtq_Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_KtiAeYtq_Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


PUT MR. SHADOW  


YOU LIKE STRIDE?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 10:36 PM~12396883
> *PUT MR. SHADOW
> YOU LIKE STRIDE?
> *


the gum lol ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 12:38 AM~12396905
> *the gum lol ?
> *



LOL YOU LIKE CHURCH CHICKEN :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 10:39 PM~12396923
> *LOL YOU LIKE CHURCH CHICKEN  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 12:40 AM~12396935
> *:yes:
> *


HAHAHA I JUST WANTED TO SEE HOW FAR YOULL GO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 10:50 PM~12397035
> *HAHAHA I JUST WANTED TO SEE HOW FAR YOULL GO LOL  :biggrin:
> *


lol :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 01:04 AM~12397198
> *lol :0
> *


LOL GOODNIGHT MR. DIAZ


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up homeboys :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 10 2008, 11:10 PM~12397248
> *whazz up homeboys  :biggrin:
> *


nothing much how u been ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 01:13 AM~12397273
> *nothing much how u been ?
> *


nothing new bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 10 2008, 11:30 PM~12397409
> *nothing new bro
> *


  did u talk to the guy about the murals for your bike ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 01:31 AM~12397416
> * did u talk to the guy about the murals for your bike ?
> *


no he is on vacations


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 10 2008, 11:41 PM~12397471
> *no he is on vacations
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 01:42 AM~12397475
> *
> *


but i do some sketches for the murals :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 10 2008, 11:48 PM~12397504
> *but i do some sketches for the murals  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 02:02 AM~12397605
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 11 2008, 12:07 AM~12397633
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what u getting murals of ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 02:08 AM~12397642
> *what u getting murals of ?
> *


aztecas


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 11 2008, 12:29 AM~12397806
> *aztecas
> *


 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 02:49 AM~12397924
> *:0
> *


i see you later bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 11 2008, 01:00 AM~12397989
> *i see you later bro
> *


alright


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When are you going to get it back from paint?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2008, 10:01 AM~12400147
> *When are you going to get it back from paint?
> *


 :dunno: not sure ima talk to my homie today about that


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Dec 11 2008, 02:29 AM~12397806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ADMIT IF FOO YOU GOT JACKED LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 11 2008, 11:14 AM~12400757
> *ADMIT IF FOO YOU GOT JACKED LOL JK  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: give me my frame back then lol j/k :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 11 2008, 01:23 PM~12400835
> *:roflmao: give me my frame back then lol j/k  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHA I TRADED IT FOR SOME TAKITOS SORRY LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 11 2008, 11:28 AM~12400882
> *HAHAHA I TRADED IT FOR SOME TAKITOS SORRY LOL JK  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

ok im havin socios b.c prez (raul) make me a custom sissy bar and forks :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 28 2008, 09:48 PM~12548135
> *ok im havin socios b.c prez (raul) make me a custom sissy bar and forks  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I will have updates on these after new years. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2008, 10:23 PM~12549031
> *I will have updates on these after new years.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up bro :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 28 2008, 11:11 PM~12549367
> *whazz up bro  :biggrin:
> *


nothing much  what you doin ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 29 2008, 01:12 AM~12549374
> *nothing much   what you doin ?
> *


Looking some old car show videos (vhs) los angeles super show 92 and city cruisers coachella valley 91 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 28 2008, 11:24 PM~12549447
> *Looking some  old car show videos (vhs)  los angeles super show 92 and city cruisers coachella valley 91  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 13 2008, 07:12 PM~11595662
> *it would look sick if you threw some of that orange/tangerine in the patterns
> 
> should come out sweet bruh.
> *



thats exacly the colors the bike is going to be on mine candy tangerine with silver flake


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Dec 29 2008, 01:20 PM~12552388
> *thats exacly the colors the bike is going to be on mine candy tangerine with silver flake
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 29 2008, 07:16 PM~12555110
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT UP SACKA LOL JK

HOWS IT COMMING ALONG HOMIE HAVE YOU SEEN MY NEW PARTS


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 29 2008, 09:31 PM~12556772
> *WHAT UP SACKA LOL JK
> 
> HOWS IT COMMING ALONG HOMIE HAVE YOU SEEN MY NEW PARTS
> *


lol its gonna get paint right after the first of the year :cheesy: yea there nice :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS COOL HOMIE POST PICS OKAY AND STICK WITH IT THIS TIME LOL THANKS HOMIE I LIKE THE WAY THEY CAME OUT CANT WAIT TO GET THEM :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 29 2008, 09:37 PM~12556852
> *THATS COOL HOMIE POST PICS OKAY AND STICK WITH IT THIS TIME LOL THANKS HOMIE I LIKE THE WAY THEY CAME OUT CANT WAIT TO GET THEM  :cheesy:
> *


lol :biggrin: your welcome  have u seen the drawing of the sissy bar and forks ima get ? :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NAH YOU SHYSTI MUTHAQUACKER LOL JK NAH HOMEI HAVENT SEEN THEM WHERE THEY AT? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE, I LIKE THE DESIGNS :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 29 2008, 09:50 PM~12557012
> *:0  :0  :0
> LOOKS GOOD HOMIE, I LIKE THE DESIGNS  :cheesy:
> *


thanks raul (socios b.c prez) is makin them :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 29 2008, 11:51 PM~12557028
> *thanks raul (socios b.c prez) is makin them  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 30 2008, 10:36 PM~12566764
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


:yes: he dose some good ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pics.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 29 2008, 11:51 PM~12557028
> *thanks raul (socios b.c prez) is makin them  :cheesy:
> *


VATO GETS DOWN THUMBS ARRIBA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 2 2009, 12:02 AM~12582120
> *VATO GETS DOWN THUMBS ARRIBA
> *


Thanks. Updates real soon.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2009, 03:24 PM~12578215
> *pics.
> *


no pics yet


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2009, 01:07 AM~12582141
> *Thanks. Updates real soon.
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE YOURE WORK SPEAKS FOR ITSELF :biggrin: 

HELL YEAH I WANT TO SEE WHATS UP WITH THIS


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 11:07 PM~12582141
> *Thanks. Updates real soon.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 31 2008, 01:50 PM~12570394
> *:yes: he dose some good ass work  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will have some updates tomorrow for sure. I just been reading this topic and how homie got fucked. If your bored and want to check out some interesting shit I recommend it. It will kill a few hours. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=350168


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2009, 12:30 AM~12599654
> *I will have some updates tomorrow for sure. I just been reading this topic and how homie got fucked. If your bored and want to check out some interesting shit I recommend it. It will kill a few hours.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=350168
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 4 2009, 09:19 PM~12606180
> *
> *


Its actually not cool. home boy went thru some shit.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 4 2009, 07:23 PM~12606219
> *Its actually not cool. home boy went thru some shit.
> *


i meant cool about the updates :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 4 2009, 09:47 PM~12606557
> *i meant cool about the updates :biggrin:
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2009, 12:30 AM~12599654
> *I will have some updates tomorrow for sure. I just been reading this topic and how homie got fucked. If your bored and want to check out some interesting shit I recommend it. It will kill a few hours.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=350168
> *


any updates ? :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

stop the bo i wanna see build up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 5 2009, 02:13 AM~12609120
> *any updates ? :biggrin:
> *


I got home really late last night and didnt get to work on it. I gotta do some errands and I will get back on it.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 5 2009, 07:47 AM~12609826
> *stop the bo i wanna see build up
> *


im waiting for the frame to get painted


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 5 2009, 11:39 PM~12619446
> *WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN
> *


nothin much just hella tired :biggrin: what you doing ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 6 2009, 01:40 AM~12619456
> *nothin much just hella tired :biggrin: what you doing ?
> *


playing gta san andreas :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 6 2009, 12:03 AM~12619572
> *playing gta san andreas  :biggrin:
> *


  how you been ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 6 2009, 02:05 AM~12619579
> * how you been ?
> *


i am waiting for some money to do my murals :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 6 2009, 12:20 AM~12619659
> *i am waiting for some money to do my murals  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not really much of an update but I drew the sissybar out in actual size. I should have this cut out by the end of the week.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2009, 02:51 AM~12619959
> *Not really much of an update but I drew the sissybar out in actual size. I should have this cut out by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got this cut out. I should have them smoothed out by Monday. More updates soon.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2009, 04:10 AM~12650920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2009, 02:10 AM~12650920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 9 2009, 03:08 PM~12655134
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up ? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

are you listening to music still


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 9 2009, 07:23 PM~12657483
> *are you listening to music still
> *


lol whats up ? how you been ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 9 2009, 09:10 PM~12657354
> *whats up ? :biggrin:
> *


nothing new homie


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 9 2009, 08:01 PM~12657942
> *nothing new homie
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2009, 04:10 AM~12650920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE WORK


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2009, 04:10 AM~12650920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 12 2009, 01:17 AM~12677536
> *:wave:
> *


whats up eric ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup hood rat. :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 12 2009, 03:53 PM~12682397
> *sup hood rat. :wave:
> *


whats up hoe ? :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 12 2009, 06:53 PM~12684514
> *whats up hoe ? :cheesy:
> *


not much.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2009, 02:10 AM~12650920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any updates ? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP SAC_TOWN :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT UP FOO HOWS THE BIKE COMING

QUE ONDA BLUES


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Jan 12 2009, 08:37 PM~12686566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still waiting for it to get painted but i got some new rims for it though :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 12 2009, 10:44 PM~12686733
> *nothin much.....how are you ?
> still waiting for it to get painted but i got some new rims for it though  :cheesy:
> *


workin bro  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 12 2009, 09:05 PM~12687087
> *workin bro    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hows the bike ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 12 2009, 09:31 PM~12686438
> *any updates ? :biggrin:
> *


Tomorrow for sure. Whats up with the paint? :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2009, 01:14 AM~12689338
> *Tomorrow for sure. Whats up with the paint?  :dunno:
> *


  ....my homie is still waiting on his friend to let him use his shop


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I almost have this done. Just a little bit more to do. I should have it done tomorrow for sure. Then after that I can get to work on drawing up the fork.  More updates soon.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2009, 03:21 PM~12693995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good  :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looks dope.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 13 2009, 05:01 PM~12694451
> *looks dope.
> *


wait till I drill the holes. :wow:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2009, 04:47 PM~12694925
> *wait till I drill the holes.  :wow:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2009, 04:47 PM~12694925
> *wait till I drill the holes.  :wow:
> *


 go back to your dungeon and finish my parts! :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2009, 09:02 PM~12708645
> *go back to your dungeon and finish my parts! :angry:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 14 2009, 10:24 PM~12708090
> *TTT
> *


x2 bro :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2009, 10:02 PM~12708645
> *go back to your dungeon and finish my parts! :angry:
> *


Didnt you get my pics?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 12:57 AM~12710737
> *Didnt you get my pics?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally done. I will start working on the real size drawing for the fork either tonight or tomorrow if Im not busy.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 02:59 PM~12715469
> *Finally done. I will start working on the real size drawing for the fork either tonight or tomorrow if Im not busy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 they look good :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 04:59 PM~12715469
> *Finally done. I will start working on the real size drawing for the fork either tonight or tomorrow if Im not busy.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

PARTS LOOKS GOOD SACKA ANY MORE PROGRESS


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 16 2009, 10:58 PM~12730269
> *PARTS LOOKS GOOD SACKA ANY MORE PROGRESS
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

look what i got today :0 :cheesy: the guy made it run a little bit on the skirt but the murals will cover that up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 17 2009, 02:48 PM~12733936
> *look what i got today  :0  :cheesy:  the guy made it run a little bit on the skirt but the murals will cover that up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup: That looks good. I cant wait to see it in the sun.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 17 2009, 03:48 PM~12733936
> *look what i got today  :0  :cheesy:  the guy made it run a little bit on the skirt but the murals will cover that up
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 17 2009, 02:07 PM~12734092
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


i dont know whats your problem. you dont even own a bike.


frame looks dope nutsac. what kinda blue is that?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 17 2009, 03:48 PM~12733936
> *look what i got today  :0  :cheesy:  the guy made it run a little bit on the skirt but the murals will cover that up
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Jan 17 2009, 03:48 PM~12733936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 17 2009, 02:48 PM~12733936
> *look what i got today  :0  :cheesy:  the guy made it run a little bit on the skirt but the murals will cover that up
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.C RYDER (Nov 24, 2008)

nice bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 17 2009, 04:48 PM~12733936
> *look what i got today  :0  :cheesy:  the guy made it run a little bit on the skirt but the murals will cover that up
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

ok everyone i wasnt happy with the paint job so its gonna get painted again :uh: will have pics in acouple of weeks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 20 2009, 03:48 PM~12762628
> *ok everyone i wasnt happy with the paint job so its gonna get painted again  :uh: will have pics in acouple of weeks
> *


same color?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2009, 02:53 PM~12762686
> *same color?
> *


red.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 20 2009, 02:53 PM~12762686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:no:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 20 2009, 03:00 PM~12762760
> *naw subaru blue
> :no:
> *


no wonder raul is working on it since your both surenos.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 20 2009, 04:04 PM~12762794
> *no wonder raul is working on it since your both surenos.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2009, 03:04 PM~12762800
> *:uh:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2009, 03:04 PM~12762800
> *:uh:
> *


i can help you with that staring problem. :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 20 2009, 03:05 PM~12762812
> *x2  :uh:
> *


you too :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 20 2009, 04:06 PM~12762821
> *i can help you with that staring problem. :|
> *


Good cause I got it real bad. :biggrin: :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2009, 03:12 PM~12762874
> *Good cause I got it real bad.  :biggrin:  :|
> *


yea i know. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2009, 03:12 PM~12762874
> *Good cause I got it real bad.  :biggrin:  :|
> *


any updates on my forks ? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 20 2009, 04:22 PM~12762997
> *any updates on my forks ?  :cheesy:
> *


tonight for sure.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 18 2009, 07:48 AM~12733936
> *look what i got today  :0  :cheesy:  the guy made it run a little bit on the skirt but the murals will cover that up
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2009, 03:25 PM~12763024
> *tonight for sure.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 20 2009, 09:05 PM~12766179
> *
> *


Working on it right now.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz uo sac town


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 20 2009, 08:16 PM~12766346
> *whazz uo sac town
> *


nothin much......what u up to ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 20 2009, 10:17 PM~12766356
> *nothin much......what u up to ?
> *


working bro :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here you go. This is the template and the lower bar from a regular fork for reference. I have the metal for this already but Im just waiting so I can cut more pieces together. I should have them cut by the 31st of this month and then finished a few days after that.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THATS LOOKING DOWN NICE JOB


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2009, 09:09 PM~12767072
> *Here you go. This is the template and the lower bar from a regular fork for reference. I have the metal for this already but Im just waiting so I can cut more pieces together. I should have them cut by the 31st of this month and then finished a few days after that.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 21 2009, 01:21 AM~12768631
> *:0 nice  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

X3 :cheesy:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice homie TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I bet all this rain is fucking it up for the paint job huh?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2009, 12:00 PM~12782721
> *I bet all this rain is fucking it up for the paint job huh?
> *


:dunno: im not sure cause the guy was gonna finish the body work and i dont know if he has it finished yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: More updates by the weekend.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2009, 01:20 PM~12935525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

ok i finally got a good paint job :cheesy: and 2 new seats :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 7 2009, 04:01 PM~12936168
> *ok i finally got a good paint job  :cheesy: and 2 new seats  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

if u want toknow the person that did that seat it was me


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 7 2009, 03:14 PM~12936236
> *if u want toknow the person that did that seat it was me
> *


mitch told me


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 7 2009, 03:14 PM~12936236
> *if u want toknow the person that did that seat it was me
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 7 2009, 03:01 PM~12936168
> *ok i finally got a good paint job  :cheesy: and 2 new seats  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


badass.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 7 2009, 05:01 PM~12936168
> *ok i finally got a good paint job  :cheesy: and 2 new seats  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK I LIKE THE SEAT IT MATCHES ALOT WITH THE FRAME THE BIKE FINALLY COMING UP NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 7 2009, 05:01 PM~12936168
> *ok i finally got a good paint job  :cheesy: and 2 new seats  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 7 2009, 04:01 PM~12936168
> *ok i finally got a good paint job  :cheesy: and 2 new seats  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Feb 7 2009, 07:47 PM~12937877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

all most done. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 7 2009, 05:01 PM~12936168
> *ok i finally got a good paint job  :cheesy: and 2 new seats  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

good shit


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 8 2009, 03:18 AM~12940092
> *
> ima take it next week to get the murals done
> 
> *


YEAH HOMIE I HEARD ABOUT THAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2009, 02:20 PM~12935525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to work on this tonight but it didnt work out. Maybe wednesday I will have something to post.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Feb 9 2009, 08:55 PM~12957185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright no rush


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 10 2009, 02:09 AM~12959984
> *:biggrin:
> alright no rush
> *


dont tell him that lol :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 10 2009, 01:09 AM~12959984
> *:biggrin:
> alright no rush
> *


you just fuked up with that yo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Feb 10 2009, 02:09 AM~12959984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 10 2009, 03:09 AM~12959984
> *:biggrin:
> alright no rush
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Feb 10 2009, 07:39 AM~12960886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 10 2009, 11:18 AM~12962124
> *lol it will be ready in may  :cheesy:
> *


  Everybodys shit is going to be done this month cause I need to work on my stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2009, 11:15 AM~12962690
> *  Everybodys shit is going to be done this month cause I need to work on my stuff.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: whens your trike gonna be done ?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2009, 12:15 PM~12962690
> *  Everybodys shit is going to be done this month cause I need to work on my stuff.  :biggrin:
> *


now thats wat i want to here :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 10 2009, 12:18 PM~12962716
> *:cheesy: whens your trike gonna be done ?
> *


San Bernadino.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2009, 11:44 AM~12962923
> *San Bernadino.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2009, 12:44 PM~12962923
> *San Bernadino.
> *


hell yeah


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2009, 01:44 PM~12962923
> *San Bernadino.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

it looks a lil more wilder than your forks and sissybar.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 11 2009, 10:13 PM~12978559
> *it looks a lil more wilder than your forks and sissybar.
> *


x2


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Feb 11 2009, 08:13 PM~12978559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like it though


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 11 2009, 08:16 PM~12978590
> *i like it though
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 11 2009, 10:16 PM~12978590
> *i like it though
> *


thats cool man. its your bike.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Deamm homie it seems like u aint messing around this year!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 09:19 PM~12978632
> *thats cool man. its your bike.
> *


X2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 11 2009, 10:13 PM~12978559
> *it looks a lil more wilder than your forks and sissybar.
> *


it is. and yall are all right. i really couldnt figure out a way to make it really, really, really match. so i just did something simple, but still slim and flowing like the rest of his parts.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 11 2009, 08:32 PM~12978804
> *it is.  and yall are all right.  i really couldnt figure out a way to make it really, really, really match.  so i just did something simple, but still slim and flowing like the rest of his parts.
> *


thanks for the cad :thumbsup: i love it :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 11 2009, 08:24 PM~12978692
> *Deamm homie it seems like u aint messing around this year!!!
> *


  ima be takin my bike to los banos on sunday or monday


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 12 2009, 05:12 PM~12986304
> * ima be takin my bike to los banos on sunday or monday
> *


 :0 :0 ull probably see my frame overthere then


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 12 2009, 05:12 PM~12986304
> * ima be takin my bike to los banos on sunday or monday
> *


When is it going to be done?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 11 2009, 10:07 PM~12978481
> *coming soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD LIKE THE DESIGN :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I worked on them tonight and worked on evening out the edges.  










I would have done more but I used up the grinding wheel.  More updates soon.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2009, 12:45 AM~12991017
> *I worked on them tonight and worked on evening out the edges.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 11 2009, 10:07 PM~12978481
> *coming soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 13 2009, 07:35 PM~12997157
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOW YOU BEEN  


EY SACTOWN YOUR BUILD UP IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP AT IT :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 13 2009, 07:12 PM~12997846
> *WHATS UP HOW YOU BEEN
> EY SACTOWN YOUR BUILD UP IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP AT IT  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 20 2009, 07:48 PM~13063556
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick: uffin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 20 2009, 07:01 PM~13064172
> *:buttkick:  uffin:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:|


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 24 2009, 05:32 PM~13100720
> *:|
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE U HAVENT TOOK UR FRAME TO LB?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 24 2009, 04:33 PM~13100734
> *WHAT UP HOMIE U HAVENT TOOK UR FRAME TO LB?
> *


 :nosad: i should be finding out tomorrow if im gonna be taking it there this weekend or not


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ur running out of time


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 24 2009, 05:36 PM~13100766
> *:nosad: i should be finding out tomorrow if im gonna be taking it there this weekend or not
> *


 ORALE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

well any updates ??


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 26 2009, 08:54 PM~13122872
> *well any updates ??
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 26 2009, 08:54 PM~13122872
> *well any updates ??
> *


WELL???????



LOL JK WHATS UP :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 20 2009, 09:12 PM~13064260
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :angel:  :thumbsup:
> *












:angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Feb 26 2009, 06:54 PM~13122872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ima find out tomorrow for sure  .....what you up to ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:59 AM~13125986
> *ima find out tomorrow for sure   .....what you up to ?
> *


IM HYPED UP FOO I CANT GO TO SLEEP :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2009, 11:53 PM~13125947
> *
> *


any updates on my forks ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:00 AM~13125997
> *IM HYPED UP FOO I CANT GO TO SLEEP  :0
> *


what u take ? :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 02:01 AM~13126009
> *what u take ? :angry:
> *


A COUPLE OF THESE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:00 AM~13126002
> *any updates on my forks ?
> *


I have to finish one more thing then I can get back to work on them. But it wont take me long to finish that other thing. Hopefully I can get yours done by next weekend. Thats if it doesnt rain anymore.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2009, 12:06 AM~13126045
> *I have to finish one more thing then I can get back to work on them. But it wont take me long to finish that other thing. Hopefully I can get yours done by next weekend. Thats if it doesnt rain anymore.
> *


alright


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Banned.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2009, 08:38 AM~13163831
> *what were you doing at 1:25am?
> *


he was smokin that pipe. uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

uffin:  uffin: :420:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Banned.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2009, 11:17 AM~13164782
> *he was smokin that pipe.  uffin:
> *


HAHA DAM EVERYONE KNOWS HE DOES THAT NOW LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 3 2009, 11:27 AM~13166434
> *HAHA DAM EVERYONE KNOWS HE DOES THAT NOW LOL
> *


lol yea i wounder who told them  lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 3 2009, 01:31 PM~13166471
> *lol yea i wounder who told them   lol
> *


HAHAHA FOO YOU BURNED YOURSELF OUT POSTING THOSE PICS OF YOU AND YOUR ADDICT DAYS :0 LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 3 2009, 11:36 AM~13166525
> *HAHAHA FOO YOU BURNED YOURSELF OUT POSTING THOSE PICS OF YOU AND YOUR ADDICT DAYS  :0 LOL JK  :biggrin:
> *


lol that was you :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Banned.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2009, 11:40 AM~13166560
> *needle boy! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2009, 12:40 PM~13166560
> *needle boy! :cheesy:
> *


banned


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Banned.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2009, 05:31 PM~13170205
> *banned
> *


any updates on my forks ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 4 2009, 04:06 PM~13181211
> *any updates on my forks ?
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2009, 03:10 PM~13181263
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 4 2009, 04:15 PM~13181312
> *:0
> *


wait what forks? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2009, 03:18 PM~13181357
> *wait what forks?  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


the forks you eat with


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 4 2009, 04:22 PM~13181391
> *the forks you eat with
> *












These ones? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2009, 03:25 PM~13181431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: they look good :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We can meet friday if you want. Im going to be busy tomorrow. I will pm you later with details.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2009, 03:28 PM~13181460
> *We can meet friday if you want. Im going to be busy tomorrow. I will pm you later with details.
> *


alright


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Mar 3 2009, 01:37 PM~13166531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 6 2009, 01:17 AM~13198701
> *HAHAHA THE GOOD OLD DAYS  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: quack you :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 6 2009, 03:36 AM~13198730
> *:roflmao: quack you  :cheesy:
> *



LOL SEE YOURE STILL DOING THAT SHIT WHY YOU UP AT 2:00 IN THE MORNING :0


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT  
i love this project


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 6 2009, 03:47 AM~13198949
> *TTT
> i love this project
> *


thanks  :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

so i got bored and put the parts on a frame i had layin around


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 7 2009, 02:46 PM~13210125
> *so i got bored and put the parts on a frame i had layin around
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0   whazz up sac town


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 7 2009, 01:46 PM~13210125
> *so i got bored and put the parts on a frame i had layin around
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice forks


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice 3 dot blue dice valve covers. :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 9 2009, 04:25 PM~13227201
> *nice 3 dot blue dice valve covers. :0
> *


*thanks *  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

i took the chain gaurd the forks and the sissy bars to get chromed today  and ima be taking my plaque tomorrow to get painted the same color as my frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 10 2009, 08:01 PM~13242421
> *i took the chain gaurd the forks and the sissy bars to get chromed today   and ima be taking my plaque tomorrow to get painted the same color as my frame
> 
> 
> ...


Did you talk to the old guy or the wife? :biggrin: When are they going to be done?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 10 2009, 06:58 PM~13242351
> *thanks    :biggrin:
> *


yea i knew it. :nosad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 10 2009, 09:40 PM~13244104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q vo sac town.. Project is looking good..


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 10 2009, 11:56 PM~13245408
> *Q vo sac town.. Project is looking good..
> *


thanks  i took my plaque about 2 hours ago to get painted


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 11 2009, 12:05 PM~13248919
> *thanks   i took my plaque about 2 hours ago to get painted
> *


Deeamm homie u dnt loose time... How bout the frame u aint taking it overthere no more?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 11 2009, 12:10 PM~13248956
> *Deeamm homie u dnt loose time... How bout the frame u aint taking it overthere no more?
> *


i was gonna take it there last weekend but freddy went somewhere  and this weekend is that car show so ima be taking it there on the 21st


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT UP BIG HOMIE YOUR PROJECT IS LOOKING DOPE..U KNOW LIKE THE ONE YOU BE SMOKING LOL JK LOOKS GOOD HOMIE KEEP AT IT :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 12 2009, 10:24 PM~13266611
> *WHAT UP BIG HOMIE YOUR PROJECT IS LOOKING DOPE..U KNOW LIKE THE ONE YOU BE SMOKING LOL JK LOOKS GOOD HOMIE KEEP AT IT  :biggrin:
> *


thanks :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 12 2009, 11:36 PM~13267241
> *LOL  :biggrin:
> *


ima go get my plaque tomorrow


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 14 2009, 10:02 AM~13279592
> *TTT
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 12 2009, 10:37 PM~13267246
> *ima go get my plaque tomorrow
> *


did you pick it up yet ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 14 2009, 11:17 AM~13279674
> *did pick it up yet ??
> *


the guy dosent have it painted yet


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

a bro it was nice meeting you. your bike is coming out bad ass hopefully it will be ready for my show may 3rd.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 15 2009, 08:15 PM~13289898
> *a bro it was nice meeting you. your bike is coming out bad ass hopefully it will be ready for my show may 3rd.
> *


it was nice meeting you too  thanks....hopefully it will but we'll see


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 18 2009, 02:25 PM~13317725
> *....hopefully it will but we'll see
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 20 2009, 11:22 AM~13337287
> *:nosad:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

nothing new.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 22 2009, 02:59 PM~13354698
> *nothing new.
> *


:nosad:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 22 2009, 04:04 PM~13354735
> *:nosad:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

i took my frame to los banos today to get the murals done :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 28 2009, 01:28 PM~13417318
> *i took my frame  to los banos today to get the murals done  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Tight.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

its about time. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 28 2009, 02:54 PM~13417477
> *its about time.  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

BALLER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 28 2009, 02:28 PM~13417318
> *i took my frame  to los banos today to get the murals done  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 28 2009, 03:28 PM~13417318
> *i took my frame  to los banos today to get the murals done  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 28 2009, 07:38 PM~13419263
> *BALLER
> *


i wish :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 28 2009, 06:38 PM~13419263
> *BALLER
> *


Of course he's a dealer.  

TTT.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Mar 30 2009, 09:34 PM~13438946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 31 2009, 03:36 PM~13446398
> *your my #1 buyer  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> whats up ?
> *


i need a few elephant tranquilizerse.  

whats up with your chrome?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 31 2009, 06:09 PM~13447122
> *i need a few elephant tranquilizerse.
> 
> whats up with your chrome?
> *


they said 4-5 weeks and its been 3 weeks so another week or 2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 31 2009, 10:40 PM~13448861
> *they said 4-5 weeks and its been 3 weeks so another week or 2
> *


damn they making to wait a long time.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 31 2009, 07:40 PM~13448861
> *they said 4-5 weeks and its been 3 weeks so another week or 2
> *


if your nearby the chrome shop you should go and check up on your parts. so the mofos can hurry the phuck up.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 22 2009, 04:04 PM~13354735
> *:nosad:
> *


  

LOL JK HOMIE 

WHATS UP JUST HEARD ABOUT THE MURALS GETTING DONE THATS SOME G SHIT CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 31 2009, 09:02 PM~13449221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when the guy sends me the pics ill post them up


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 1 2009, 09:27 AM~13453266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTB :0 

LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2009, 12:52 PM~13483244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hows it going homie. Anything new?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2009, 11:16 PM~13486533
> *Hows it going homie. Anything new?
> *


im waiting for freddy to send me some pics  ...and im still waiting on the chrome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 4 2009, 11:21 PM~13486565
> *im waiting for freddy to send me some pics   ...and im still waiting on the chrome
> *


When is the chrome going to be done? I been talking to poor boys and he told me you might need something else? :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2009, 11:22 PM~13486574
> *When is the chrome going to be done? I been talking to poor boys and he told me you might need something else?  :biggrin:
> *


about another week....ima go get some fenders from him tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 4 2009, 11:24 PM~13486588
> *about another week....ima go get some fenders from him tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 4 2009, 10:24 PM~13486588
> *about another week....ima go get some fenders from him tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 5 2009, 10:15 AM~13488230
> *:0
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 5 2009, 10:03 PM~13492777
> *:0
> *


whats up george ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NOTHING HOMIE JUST TRIPPING ONA TICKET I GOT TO PAY :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 9 2009, 01:36 PM~13529593
> *NOTHING HOMIE JUST TRIPPING ONA TICKET I GOT TO PAY  :angry:
> *


 :0 wtf you do ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 9 2009, 01:27 PM~13530042
> *:0 wtf you do ?
> *


he was humpin a fire hydrant while on lsd. or was that you?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 9 2009, 02:59 PM~13530307
> *he was humpin a fire hydrant while on lsd. or was that you?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 9 2009, 03:59 PM~13530307
> *he was humpin a fire hydrant while on lsd. or was that you?
> *


 :roflmao: NOPE IT WAS SAC :0 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 9 2009, 11:52 PM~13535733
> *:roflmao: NOPE IT WAS SAC  :0
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


why did you have to tell everyone ? :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 10 2009, 01:04 AM~13535790
> *why did you have to tell everyone ? :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHA SOOOO YOU ADMIT IT :0 LOL

OH I GOT A TICKET FOR PASSING THE SCHOOL BUS SIGN :uh: THAT SIGN CANT TELL ME WHAT TO DO ILL PASS IT WHEN I WANT TO :angry: LOL JK


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Updates??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Apr 10 2009, 12:09 AM~13535803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the chromer said the chrome is gonna be done sometime next week


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHA FUCK NO HOMIE I HATE THEM :angry: 

SO WHATS UP WITH YOUR FRAME


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

quack?? :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 10 2009, 12:17 AM~13535825
> *HAHA FUCK NO HOMIE I HATE THEM  :angry:
> 
> SO WHATS UP WITH YOUR FRAME
> *


the guy told me when he started on it he would send me some pics :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Apr 10 2009, 01:21 AM~13535832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOLIO


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SAC_TOWN, EB AZTECAS PREZ

i see you down there carlos


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No chrome yet? :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 11:02 PM~13580681
> *No chrome yet?  :dunno:
> *


i called today they said it should be done anytime now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 14 2009, 11:36 PM~13580943
> *i called today they said it should be done anytime now
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

the chromer just called they said i can pick up my parts tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 20 2009, 11:59 AM~13631156
> *the chromer just called they said i can pick up my parts tomorrow  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 20 2009, 12:59 PM~13631156
> *the chromer just called they said i can pick up my parts tomorrow  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 20 2009, 12:59 PM~13631156
> *the chromer just called they said i can pick up my parts tomorrow  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

any chrome yet ??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, SAC_TOWN
:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 22 2009, 12:26 PM~13656213
> *any chrome yet ??
> *


 :yes: finally after 6 weeks :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Raul talked tou into doing that? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 02:59 PM~13657870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think so. :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 02:59 PM~13657870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:no: i wanted to do it like that :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I should have listened to raul and did mine like that.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 22 2009, 03:50 PM~13657765
> *:yes: finally after 6 weeks  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good carnal


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Apr 22 2009, 03:29 PM~13658163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 22 2009, 02:50 PM~13657765
> *:yes: finally after 6 weeks  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: PARTS CAME OUT GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CHROME LOOKS GOOD SACKA


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Apr 22 2009, 07:06 PM~13660389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks george


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Looks good homie


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 23 2009, 06:27 AM~13664668
> *Looks good homie
> *


thanks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i dont like it. :|


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 23 2009, 08:46 PM~13672702
> *i dont like it. :|
> *


 :h5:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 23 2009, 01:48 AM~13663876
> *
> thanks george
> *


 :biggrin: 

YEAH HOMIE I HAVE A FEELING YOUR FRAME IS GONNA BE SICK :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 23 2009, 10:37 PM~13673887
> *:biggrin:
> 
> YEAH HOMIE I HAVE A FEELING YOUR FRAME IS GONNA BE SICK  :cheesy:
> *


  the guy should be done with it in the next week or two :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 24 2009, 11:09 AM~13677978
> * the guy should be done with it in the next week or two :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 24 2009, 12:09 PM~13677978
> * the guy should be done with it in the next week or two :cheesy:
> *


COOL!!-ERO :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 24 2009, 02:24 PM~13679432
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 24 2009, 12:24 PM~13679432
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 24 2009, 01:24 PM~13679432
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

lookin good nut-sac, when you bringing it out so i can take a look at it?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 24 2009, 09:22 PM~13683158
> *lookin good nut-sac, when you bringing it out so i can take a look at it?
> *


lol socios may 24th :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up sac town


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 24 2009, 08:31 PM~13683248
> *lol socios may 24th  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 24 2009, 09:45 PM~13683381
> *whazz up sac town
> *


nothin much....what you doin


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 24 2009, 02:24 PM~13679432
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 24 2009, 01:24 PM~13679432
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2009, 09:06 PM~13697949
> *WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN
> *


nothin just at home bored


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NUT_SAC_@Apr 28 2009, 09:40 AM~13715523
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 28 2009, 10:53 AM~13715666
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 28 2009, 09:54 AM~13715683
> *:roflmao:  :|
> *


shark fin? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 28 2009, 10:58 AM~13715715
> *shark fin? :cheesy:
> *


wtf you talking about ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 28 2009, 10:14 AM~13715901
> *wtf you talking about ?
> *


stop fakin the funk. :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 28 2009, 12:14 PM~13715901
> *wtf you talking about ?
> *


U KNOW EXACTLY WHAT HES TALKING ABOUT YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 29 2009, 12:23 PM~13731102
> *U KNOW EXACTLY WHAT HES TALKING ABOUT YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED  :angry:
> *


Damn crackwhore. :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 29 2009, 03:17 PM~13731678
> *:uh:
> *


YOU CANT HIDE THE TRUTH SACKA :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 29 2009, 04:24 PM~13733053
> *YOU CANT HIDE THE TRUTH SACKA  :angry:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 29 2009, 05:26 PM~13733076
> *
> *


 :0 

PICS OF YOUR FRAME? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 29 2009, 04:28 PM~13733100
> *:0
> 
> PICS OF YOUR FRAME?  :cheesy:
> *


dont have any :biggrin: ima be picking it up some time next week :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THAT FOO GETS DOWN SHOW ME SOME PICS HOMIE I MIGHT HAVE TO HIT HIM UP :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 29 2009, 06:54 PM~13733980
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Apr 29 2009, 05:51 PM~13733958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 29 2009, 09:23 PM~13735221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

make sure it dosent bent


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 29 2009, 11:17 PM~13737139
> *make sure it dosent bent
> *


dont ride on it. i didnt make that one to be rideable. functional yes, everyday use, no.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i like it thou it came out good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 29 2009, 11:30 PM~13737382
> *i like it thou it came out good
> *


thanks. must admit, im a fan of it too :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

tired of the lil faces weres the bike


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 4 2009, 10:11 AM~13779494
> *tired of the lil faces weres the bike
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 4 2009, 10:11 AM~13779494
> *tired of the lil faces weres the bike
> *


@ Alfaro's. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+May 4 2009, 12:25 PM~13780165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

So what's the name of the bike?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 4 2009, 04:20 PM~13782697
> *So what's the name of the bike?
> *


 :dunno: thats what i need to figure out


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

ima be picking my frame up on monday  :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 4 2009, 06:49 PM~13785040
> *ima be picking my frame up on monday    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 4 2009, 06:49 PM~13785040
> *ima be picking my frame up on monday    :biggrin:
> *


take pics.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 4 2009, 07:51 PM~13785069
> *take pics.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 4 2009, 07:00 PM~13785184
> *
> *


We will see if it's "SharkFin" approved.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dont get ur hopes up


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 4 2009, 08:49 PM~13785040
> *ima be picking my frame up on monday    :biggrin:
> *


WHAT HELL YEAH POST THEM PICS :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 4 2009, 08:49 PM~13785040
> *ima be picking my frame up on monday    :biggrin:
> *


   POST SOME PICS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 4 2009, 10:43 PM~13787366
> *WHAT HELL YEAH POST THEM PICS  :cheesy:
> *


Its like two hours away to get the frame.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+May 4 2009, 10:43 PM~13787366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: its gonna seem like its even longer when i go to get it :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anything special happening today? :|


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2009, 09:37 AM~13851248
> *anything special happening today?  :|
> *


 :yes: ill have pics of the frame later :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 11 2009, 08:46 AM~13851311
> *:yes: ill have pics of the frame later  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 11 2009, 09:46 AM~13851311
> *:yes: ill have pics of the frame later  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hope u dont end up like me comeing back home whit shit .........................


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 11 2009, 10:23 AM~13851575
> *hope u dont end up like me comeing back home whit shit .........................
> *


the guy said yesterday it was ready to be picked up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 11 2009, 11:21 AM~13852148
> *the guy said yesterday it was ready to be picked up
> *


cool cuz the guy thats doing mine said that to . but bi know freddy get down post pics when u get it ..


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 11 2009, 11:39 AM~13852329
> *cool cuz the guy thats doing mine said that to . but bi know freddy get down post pics when u get it ..
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 11 2009, 01:02 PM~13853153
> *WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN
> *


nothin about to leave in a hour or two


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

ok i got my frame today it came out badass :cheesy: but there wont be no pics till tomorrow cause thats when freddy alfaro told me he would post them plus i dont wanna fuck with it till it gets cleared


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 11 2009, 09:39 PM~13858662
> *ok i got my frame today it came out badass  :cheesy: but there wont be no pics till tomorrow cause thats when freddy alfaro told me he would post them plus i dont wanna fuck with it till it gets cleared
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 11 2009, 08:39 PM~13858662
> *ok i got my frame today it came out badass  :cheesy: but there wont be no pics till tomorrow cause thats when freddy alfaro told me he would post them plus i dont wanna fuck with it till it gets cleared
> *


pm sent, yea just leave it alone for now. pinche sacka i know you got some badass murals!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sup!! ok i will post some pics tomorrow i forgot the pics at home.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 12 2009, 07:19 AM~13861012
> *sup!! ok i will post some pics tomorrow i forgot the pics at home.. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

so will it be ready for our show


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair+May 12 2009, 07:19 AM~13861012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: ill have it there


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2009, 03:23 PM~13865610
> *WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN
> *


nothin much....what you doin ? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 12 2009, 11:34 PM~13870332
> *nothin much....what you doin ?  :biggrin:
> *


playing gta san andreas :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO WHERES THE PICS?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 14 2009, 12:30 AM~13881893
> *SO WHERES THE PICS?
> *


X2


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+May 13 2009, 11:30 PM~13881893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sold the frame to japan  























lol jk :biggrin: i guees freddy forgot to post them :dunno: ima be picking it up tomorrow from my homie that was clearin it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD I GOT UP FROM MY SLEEP JUST SO I CAN SEE THEM :cheesy: 

BUT POST THEM UP TOMORROW THEN :cheesy:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Badass work as always Alfaro.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

[/quote]
DAMM :0


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 14 2009, 08:43 AM~13883845
> *Badass work as always Alfaro.
> *


thanks!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 14 2009, 08:20 AM~13883693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks freddy you did some badass murals :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 14 2009, 10:16 AM~13884827
> *thanks freddy you did some badass murals  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 14 2009, 10:23 AM~13884892
> *thanks bro!!
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

[/quote]

DAMN  NICE MURALS  TTT FOR ALFARO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAAAAAUMMM THOSE MURALS ARE FUCKING BAD!!!! THEY CAME OUT SICK SIMON HOMIE ALFARO GETS DOWN ON THE MURALS BIG PROPS TO HIS WORK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant wait to see it put together. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2 IM LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS BIKE :cheesy:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 14 2009, 11:47 AM~13885674
> *DAAAAAUMMM THOSE MURALS ARE FUCKING BAD!!!! THEY CAME OUT SICK SIMON HOMIE ALFARO GETS DOWN ON THE MURALS BIG PROPS TO HIS WORK
> *


thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lookin real good!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks everyone :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

cleared :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Pinstripin n leafin to outline the murals would be down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 14 2009, 07:18 PM~13890163
> *Pinstripin n leafin to outline the murals would be down
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 14 2009, 06:29 PM~13889133
> *cleared  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

y dident u get her twat hole painted on there to?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Are the murals really that shallow or is it the camera? Looks good. Its definitely gonna look like a typical nor cal bike when you put them haza parts on it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 15 2009, 01:14 PM~13897720
> *Are the murals really that shallow or is it the camera? Looks good. Its definitely gonna look like a typical nor cal bike when you put them haza parts on it.
> *


I think its just the reflection off the clear.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+May 15 2009, 01:14 PM~13897720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: it was hard for me to take that pic cause of the clear :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

call it endless dreams


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ey SAC Who Did Your Murals.. Clean Work :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@May 16 2009, 10:49 PM~13909722
> *Ey SAC Who Did Your Murals.. Clean Work  :thumbsup:
> *


freddy alfaro  thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 17 2009, 12:23 AM~13909945
> *freddy alfaro  thanks
> *


WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 16 2009, 11:23 PM~13909945
> *freddy alfaro  thanks
> *


one of the best out there!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 16 2009, 10:23 PM~13909945
> *freddy alfaro  thanks
> *



And For $$$...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@May 17 2009, 09:00 PM~13915994
> *And For $$$...
> *


it was $500


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 17 2009, 09:43 PM~13916951
> *it was $500
> *


Not Bad :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

i finally got it put together :uh: :biggrin: i forget to put the chain gaurd and the other pedal on :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 18 2009, 05:17 PM~13924088
> *i finally got it put together  :uh:  :biggrin: i forget to put the chain gaurd and the other pedal  on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD SAC TOWN


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 18 2009, 04:32 PM~13924191
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD SAC TOWN
> *


thanks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING GOOD!! :cheesy: 
JUST NEED A STEERING WHEEL  

BUT I LIKE YOU BIKE HOMIE THE MURALS AND THE SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 18 2009, 04:17 PM~13924088
> *i finally got it put together  :uh:  :biggrin: i forget to put the chain gaurd and the other pedal  on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  Its come along way huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good all u need now is some white pinstrips to go whit the seat i did


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+May 18 2009, 11:22 PM~13929854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE HEARD YOU THE FIRST TIME


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im really likeing this bike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 18 2009, 11:26 PM~13929900
> *WE HEARD YOU THE FIRST TIME
> *


lol my lap top is messing up


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

havent seen this but damn i love this bike 
simple yet custom just my type 
and dope alfaro murals


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+May 18 2009, 11:00 PM~13929648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looks dope!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

at least one topic that is worth clickin on it :biggrin: 

looks great bro  simple and clean, no better thing


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 19 2009, 01:24 PM~13936496
> *at least one topic that is worth clickin on it  :biggrin:
> 
> looks great bro    simple and clean, no better thing
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+May 19 2009, 07:04 AM~13931437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks  i like the way it came out :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 22 2009, 09:25 PM~13975046
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

perfect ride height.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2009, 10:21 PM~13988227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BAD ASS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2009, 10:21 PM~13988227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf yo? i passed by that green car like 3 times and didnt see you.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+May 24 2009, 11:24 PM~13988239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was right there from like 8 in the morning till like 4:30


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2009, 10:49 PM~13988382
> *thanks  :cheesy:
> i was right there from like 8 in the morning till like 4:30
> *


did you see me at all? i was checking out the bikes in that area but didnt see yo bike? 

did you place?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 24 2009, 11:53 PM~13988420
> *did you see me at all? i was checking out the bikes in that area but didnt see yo bike?
> 
> did you place?
> *


i may have :dunno: i took 3rd


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2009, 11:21 PM~13988227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would like to thank  :thumbsup: 

raul alfaro-custom parts and sheet metal work
freddy alfaro-murals
poor boys-stock parts
my homie james-paint
Clown confution-seat
AAA plating-chrome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 25 2009, 12:06 AM~13988469
> *i would like to thank   :thumbsup:
> 
> raul alfaro-custom parts and sheet metal work
> ...


  I wish I would have had more time to kick it but you know how it is.  Im glad I could be a part of your project.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2009, 10:43 AM~13990368
> *  I wish I would have had more time to kick it but you know how it is.    Im glad I could be a part of your project.
> *


theres always next time  ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2009, 11:21 PM~13988227
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS UP HOMEBOY....WHERES RUTHIE AT? DIDNT U SAY SHE WAS GOING TO BE ON UR BIKE?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 26 2009, 02:56 AM~13998271
> *WHATS UP HOMEBOY....WHERES RUTHIE AT? DIDNT U SAY SHE WAS GOING TO BE ON UR BIKE?
> *


 :dunno: i didnt see her


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 25 2009, 12:21 AM~13988227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAUMM HOMIE LOOKS SICK :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 26 2009, 10:46 AM~14001057
> *DAAUMM HOMIE LOOKS SICK  :cheesy:
> *


thanks george :cheesy:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

It was kool seeing you up in sac your bike came out tite let me know about da video from da last show


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 25 2009, 12:21 AM~13988227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214+May 26 2009, 01:00 PM~14002539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :cheesy: 



and im calling it "*agony and ecstasy*"  :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 26 2009, 10:35 AM~14000929
> *:dunno: i didnt see her
> *



HERE YU GO LIL CORY! A LIL SOMETHIN SOMETHIN


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 27 2009, 02:34 AM~14010924
> *HERE YU GO LIL CORY!  A LIL SOMETHIN SOMETHIN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 27 2009, 01:17 AM~14010534
> *thanks   ...
> thanks  :cheesy:
> and  im calling it "agony and ecstasy"    :biggrin:
> ...


SICK HOMIE  I LOVE THE COLOR AND THE MURALS ON THAT CLEAN ASS BIKE ALL THAT PAID OFF DIDNT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 27 2009, 03:34 AM~14010924
> *HERE YU GO LIL CORY!  A LIL SOMETHIN SOMETHIN
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HYNAS


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 27 2009, 01:12 PM~14015426
> *SICK HOMIE   I LOVE THE COLOR AND THE MURALS ON THAT CLEAN ASS BIKE ALL THAT PAID OFF DIDNT
> *


:yes: yea it did even though i went threw some shit to get it done it was worth it


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 27 2009, 05:56 PM~14017910
> *:yes: yea it did even though i went threw some shit to get it done it was worth it
> *


HAHA GOOD HOMIE GLAD EVERYTHING CAME OUT FINE, SO WHAT YOU GONNA DO ON IT NOW


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 27 2009, 10:53 PM~14021934
> *HAHA GOOD HOMIE GLAD EVERYTHING CAME OUT FINE, SO WHAT YOU GONNA DO ON IT NOW
> *


pinstipping but i dont know when


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICKO :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You going to Devotion tomorrow?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 02:22 PM~14180754
> *You going to Devotion tomorrow?
> *


 :yes: ill be there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2009, 03:26 PM~14181081
> *:yes: ill be there
> *


  I didnt get to take any pics of your bike at our show.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP SACKA HOW YOU BEEN DOGGIE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

yo homie you know were to get stuff for a 74?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup did u place


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Jun 14 2009, 01:33 PM~14186831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: 2nd place mild


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 14 2009, 07:01 PM~14189034
> *
> 
> :yes: 2nd place mild
> *


 i got 2nd place full


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

cool cool thanx anyhow. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 14 2009, 06:04 PM~14189072
> *i got 2nd place full
> *


1st Full Custom. 

Congrats Cory.  You know i was'nt realy punking you right?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 14 2009, 07:17 PM~14189195
> *1st Full Custom.
> 
> Congrats Cory.  You know i was'nt realy punking you right?
> *


thanks :roflmao: why you think i was laughin at you


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 14 2009, 06:19 PM~14189210
> *thanks :roflmao: why you think i was laughin at you
> *


:uh: sacka.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 14 2009, 07:20 PM~14189218
> *:uh: sacka.
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 14 2009, 07:17 PM~14189195
> *1st Full Custom.
> 
> Congrats Cory.  You know i was'nt realy punking you right?
> *


lol send me a pic of the part ur going to sell me


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 18 2009, 11:26 PM~14235904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deeeeaaammm sacras that was some good looking skonca!! I bet u were smelling that seat all night long ahahahabahabahaha jk


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 19 2009, 12:26 AM~14235904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK HOMIE THATS SOME FINE ASS HYNA ON YOUR BIKE =D PROPS :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 18 2009, 11:26 PM~14235904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics but it seems like the last picture wasnt that good...ur seat must smell like fish huh/ :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I would cut that seat up and eat it  :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

my new project  kandy brandy wine :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 24 2009, 06:21 PM~14287571
> *my new project   kandy brandy wine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's some badass color!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 24 2009, 06:21 PM~14287571
> *my new project   kandy brandy wine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That came out nice.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 19 2009, 12:26 AM~14235904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I SAW YOUR NEW FRAME SACKA LOOKS SICK


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

*my bike might be for sale in the next day or two * :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up :wave: :wave:


----------

